# brisket and lamb



## homeruk (Aug 23, 2016)

had a few smokes now on me new wsm 22.5 all with success

chicken at 290-300 but found wings always taste the best, Im putting this down to whole birds just need different temps and times for the light and dark meats, so have taken the executive decision of whole chickens is a no no

done a 6kg pork "butt" shoulder  which was fantastic with beans underneath catching the juice.. the next morning beans on toast with a sprinkle of cheese on top was to die for
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






done the meaty ribs also opting to steer clear of baby back ribs as they seem to be a bit lean in the uk and are better suited to 48 hours in the sous vide

I have been using a mephis dust rub recipe I got off the net which has worked really well and seems good with the chicken and the pork and ribs too

Dont shoot me down now but ive been using a shop bought sauce to finish
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, stubbs original to be precise cant fault it, has a good flavor with some interesting twists but still allows the full flavor of the meat and smoke to shine through..and no I dont do wine tasting
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





anyhow with the bank holiday looming im hoping to get my temp control unit finished and working for the weekend and want to dabble with some new meats on the wsm

got a couple of briskets one which is curing  as a salt beef which i will play safe and do the traditional slow cook oven method..better safe than sorry! and the other which i am going to do on the smoker, getting nervous here as my last attempt on the  offset left it a tad dry, so any advice would be greatly appreciated on this, was thinking along the lines of keeping it simple..maybe mustard adhesive with just salt and pepper rub? think the memphis rub would kill it and just make it taste like pork if you get what i mean

also lamb 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  different day with higher temp, was thinking of shoulder bone in garlic and Rosemary any thoughts on this one please


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 23, 2016)

I use Stubbs' nothing wrong in using something that's good, why invent the wheel again.

I did "Proper" Corned Beef @ the Smokers Weekend, was really great tasting and moist.

Try inject it with Beef Stock.


----------



## mike w (Aug 23, 2016)

Inject the brisket and wrap it in foil tightly when it starts to stall. Pull when it hits 203 and let it rest in a cooler wrapped in towels for at least an hour. 

I salt mine the day before and let it sit in the fridge. Then in the morning I inject and apply the rub. Its gonna be wet from the beef stock so the rub sticks. 

Ive had some good luck doing mine like that.

If you'd like to give chicken another shot, spatchcock it or cut into quarters, that way it gets more even cooking. I do mine at 325F. You can rub some butter between the breast and skin for added moisture. 

I love brisket so I'll be looking forward to your posts.


----------



## homeruk (Aug 23, 2016)

when you say beef stock? apart from making a stock from scratch or buying a chilled supermarket one is the dreaded oxo cube worthy to use
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

I did spatchcock the chickens but still think wings are the best, guess its the skin and fat ratio


----------



## mike w (Aug 23, 2016)

Oh yeah I love the wings too. Just cooking a bunch of them to snack on is quite a treat!

I just buy beef broth or stock in the grocery store. Nothing special. You could use an oxo cube just make it the night before and refrigerate it so its cold when you inject.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 23, 2016)

Buy those stock pots, look like jelly, dissolve in warm water, allow to cool then inject.


----------



## homeruk (Aug 23, 2016)

yeah i was thinking along those lines the knorrr beef ones put through a sieve

having had a look about seems that with a splash of worcester and sprinkle of onion and garlic powder with an addition of a teaspoon of marmite..the marmite does work use it for all my beef gravy 

any thoughts on the lamb? not sure whether to foil it at the stall or just cook it naked right through..also water damper or leave dry?


----------



## mike w (Aug 23, 2016)

Sounds good, I would just be careful adding additional salt (from the wooster) to your injecting liquid if you plan to salt the meat. The broth I buy is a bit salty and its just right. I dunno if knorr adds salt to their stock pots.  

I've got nothing for lamb and hope to learn. the US has poor quality lamb and mutton so I havent ever cooked it. UK lamb is pretty darn good from what I've heard. I've had it at pubs but been too.leery to cook it at home because I don't know enough about it.

Strong mutton flavor is a no go in our house :)


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 23, 2016)

homeruk said:


> yeah i was thinking along those lines the knorrr beef ones put through a sieve
> having had a look about seems that with a splash of worcester and sprinkle of onion and garlic powder with an addition of a teaspoon of marmite..the marmite does work use it for all my beef gravy
> 
> any thoughts on the lamb? not sure whether to foil it at the stall or just cook it naked right through..also water damper or leave dry?



I did this boneless leg of lamb.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244811/boneless-leg-of-lamb


----------



## rabbithutch (Aug 23, 2016)

Howdy, homeruk!!

Looks like you are doing really, really well at this smoking thing.

You mention not being too happy with the bigger parts of the yard bird.  I fully understand what you mean.  You mentioned that you spatchcocked the bird, but I have another question/suggestion.

Did you rub it with EVOO and then add your favorite flavoring?  I use a good oil then garlic powder, onion powder and Hungarian paprika.  I rub the skin and under the skin too.  If you haven't done so, give it a go sometime.

Cheers.


----------



## homeruk (Aug 29, 2016)

Skipped doing the lamb time wise but done the brisket on Sunday OH MY GOD :yahoo: didn't think it was possible to get brisket to fall apart tender while still flooding the worktop with juice when slicing :drool
Got a nice smoke ring also
Meat was 3,5 kg 
Made up an injection brine to 400ml with 1knorr beef stock cube 1/2tsp of onion and garlic powders and 1 tsp  marmite
Used French's mustard as an adhesive for the Maldon salt and corse black pepper coating
Put on the smoker at 230f with a few chunks of mesquite (spelling) and pulled off after about 4 hours with a meat temp of 157 wrapped in a few layers of foil and put into a fan oven at 210f for about 5 hours until it hit 197f then didn't peak inside the foil :grilling_smilie: left it alone and covered in heavy bath towels and rested for 2 hours...that's the meat not me Thumbs Up
When I opened up the foil it was like the whole room lit up with gold radiating from the brisket source I'm sure I heard angels singing
It was good! In fact it was better than good :drool made up a gravy with the juice it was relaxing in seemed rude not too
Was way past my expectations and couldn't have wished for better
Finished off the temp controller I built but need to play about with the settings more when j have some time so didn't fit it to the smoker
Will post up some pics later


----------



## mike w (Aug 29, 2016)

Awesome! I'm glad the brisket turned out so well for you[emoji]128513[/emoji] looking forward to seeing the qview!


----------



## homeruk (Aug 29, 2016)

IMAG1181.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Aug 29, 2016


















IMAG1180.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Aug 29, 2016


















IMAG1178.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Aug 29, 2016


















IMAG1177.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Aug 29, 2016


















IMAG1175.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Aug 29, 2016






On a tablet at the moment so a bit difficult uploading and writing at the same time pics are the wheel mod and hinge beef is beef 
Although it does not really show well in the photo it really was juicy moist brisket













IMAG1176.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Aug 29, 2016






Tried the wheels directly on the smoker feet but they flexed too much on the fixings to the smoker base so added some 50mm right angle aluminium which done the trick


----------



## mike w (Aug 29, 2016)

Great looking brisket! Where did you buy the angle aluminum? An iron monger?
I'm ordering a garden shed tomorrow to convert into a smokehouse and that might be a better option for shelf supports and for hanging sausage instead of the dowel rods I was thinking of using.


----------



## homeruk (Aug 29, 2016)

Metals4u.Co.UK 
Works out pricey if you want a small piece because of the delivery but if you get full lengths then it's OK


----------



## mike w (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks I'll check them out


----------

